# starting Tear Lax



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

I started Walter on tearlax 9/8/12, photo shows how sad those ugly stains make my happy boy look. Will post more photos as time goes by so all can see if it does what it promises. I am praying it does, is not cheap but worth it if it works!!!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

It won't remove existing stains. I just started my puppy on Angel Eyes for saliva stains. I shaved the stained fur off with a 40 blade and it is coming in stain-free. I don't like stains and I'm impatient. I would have your groomer shave off the stained hair so you can see right away if the product is working or not.

Please let me know if it works. I am interested in a tylosin free version after a 2 week-course of Angel Eyes.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Please let us know if the tearlax works. I'm also interested for my Miu Miu. She's starting to get those brownish tear stains. They were smelly at first. Im using apple cider vinegar and it worked to get rid of the smell but the stains r getting worst.


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a white schnauzer, and she has tear stains....what I do (and it helps alot.....) is my dogs get distilled water in their drinking bowls, and also, I had read an article on " Collyrium for Fresh Eyes" it is a human eye wash. I put it in her eyes at least every other day, sometimes every day if she has been out alot, and dirt gets in her eyes. It dissolves the 'gunk' and dirt accumulated, and makes her eyes clean and fresh looking.

It doesn't cure the problem, but helps a bunch.....

img


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

I will keep you posted, I am attempting to do walters grooming myself , I did all the grooming for my Lhasa's when I was raising them but quite different from poodles. I do not want to give my boy antibiotics as they really play havoc on the immune system so am hopeful this tearlax works. Good reviews with before and after photos on their web page.


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

I know how you feel, Walter is just five months and was stain free until alergy season hit here in New Mexico. I noticed his eyes starting to water and him itching them with his paws about 3 weeks ago and it did not take long for the staining to start. I am calling my vet today to see if there is anything I can give him to stop the tearing. will keep all posted on his progress.


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks, where do you get the eye wash, I have been using some made for dogs but do not know if it is helping and walter is adment that I not put it in his eyes, you do not happen to have any tricks up your sleeve on applying wash to a determend puppy that does not want you to do you???


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

*up date on tear lax*

well walter has been on the tearlax a week now. I can not tell any difference yet except that the staining has not gotten any worse. going this way, treating from the inside out is not for the impatient. The instructions say it may take several weeks to see any real improvement. As a side note, Walter's appetite has really picked up since he has been on this stuff. He used to eat a little, then later a little more, guess you would say he was a grazer, No more, he cleans his dish right away and looks for more. This product is supposed to be really good for the dogs coats, skin and immune system. Will post again on this in a couple more weeks.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you for the update. I'm interested to see if this product works.


----------

